

What are the best software conferences for 2011? - holograham


======
dutchrapley
codepalousa (March) <http://www.codepalousa.com/>

SXSW (March) (more interactive) <http://sxsw.com/interactive>

CodeConf (April) <http://codeconf.com/>

Future of Web Apps (June) <http://futureofwebapps.com/>

Defrag (November) <http://www.defragcon.com>

Software Craftsmanship (not yet scheduled, but I'd like to see this one come
back) <http://scna.softwarecraftsmanship.org/>

------
holograham
Business of Software looks good....any others?

